# Led illuminated badge in total darkness!



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

ifiwasperfect said:


> Looks awesome to me!


I love it!!!!!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> Looks awesome to me!
> 
> Fairly cheap and easy mod.here is the link to ebay if your interested in purchasing(no im not the seller lol)
> 
> ...


It looks good. Was it hard to take the original one out?


----------



## rayne25 (Feb 10, 2011)

rice


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I agree


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Very Ricey, and not legal here in California. Other than License Plate illumination, all other rear facing lights are supposed to be Red in color.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks nice bit I'm just going to black out my badges, I dont care for the gold bowtie.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

sloaner said:


> Looks nice bit I'm just going to black out my badges, I dont care for the gold bowtie.


Ditto


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

i like it..but i think it would look better if it were red and tied into the brake lights...so it would only come on when applying the brakes


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

osiris10012 said:


> i like it..but i think it would look better if it were red and tied into the brake lights...so it would only come on when applying the brakes


 ...or, how about getting "brighter" when the brakes are applied, so it acts like another "*3rd tail light*"?


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> Very Ricey, and not legal here in California. Other than License Plate illumination, all other rear facing lights are supposed to be Red in color.


good point


@OP, you might want to check if that LED illuminated Chevrolet badge is legal to have where you live. Most places i know where things like these are not legal to have, you can get a fine around $80-130 depending where you live. Could be more or less. So before you get a ticket that costs more than your mod, check out what you can and cannot do to your car!


----------



## xuanie (Mar 23, 2011)

nice to see that theres another person in MD (or have MD tags, but is in DC?)... with a Cruze!... i havent seen another Cruze yet for like a month now (my car is a week and a day old) since i've been doing my research on the car b4 buying. LOL.

kinda off, but.. i might get 'ICRUZE' on my perm. tags, seems cool. lol inmyopinion.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Well if you gave it a nice coat of red paint before you put it on nobody would ever pull you over i would bet


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

xuanie said:


> nice to see that theres another person in MD (or have MD tags, but is in DC?)... with a Cruze!... i havent seen another Cruze yet for like a month now (my car is a week and a day old) since i've been doing my research on the car b4 buying. LOL.
> 
> kinda off, but.. i might get 'ICRUZE' on my perm. tags, seems cool. lol inmyopinion.


Hey!! I'm right in largo md!!!!


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

*blue to red*

I wonder if you could chage the blue to red... it must be a led in side... maybe could mod the mod


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

smelly said:


> I wonder if you could chage the blue to red... it must be a led in side... maybe could mod the mod


if you look on ebay there are multicolor ones


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...or, how about getting "brighter" when the brakes are applied, so it acts like another "*3rd tail light*"?


Agreed.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

how did you run the wiring? did you have to drill through the trunk and tie in to your liscense plate lighting circuit?


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Great idea on two stage red illumination of badge. Resistor value for two level would be the easy part but routing wires from the brake lights would be a bit of a bear as they are not on the trunk lid.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I just purchased the red one. I don't care if some people think its rice, I think its coooool.


----------



## 619CRUZN (Jul 18, 2011)

oh man, totally burst my bubble. I love Cali, but sometimes our laws bite.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Got my red led badge and it looks totally awesome. I know there are a lot of led haters on this forum but this looks very cool. Will have better pic tomorrow.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

a better pic


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Got my red led badge and it looks totally awesome. I know there are a lot of led haters on this forum but this looks very cool. Will have better pic tomorrow.


They look good, I like the red one better. Wish I would have gotten that one instead of white. However, here is mine with the plate lights changed to a white LED. I think it looks a lot better when the stock yellowish bulbs are gone.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks, i have led license plate lights coming along with led dome and maplights.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

:angry:someone liked mine so much they tried to pry it off my car but failed!!!! Now i have to buy some 3m tape and redo it....


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

What? They tried ripping off the led? Anyways looks pretty good, I prefer the red over the white, but the white still looks good too.


----------

